# EDD Unemployment?



## Oz Man (Jun 26, 2018)

Has anyone Successfully Completed the online Request for Unemployment Benefits in California??


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Oz Man (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice! I'm having trouble , getting stuck on this screen?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

It doesn't work during certain hours. Make sure that you are using the system during the hours listed.


----------



## Oz Man (Jun 26, 2018)

I see.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Oz Man said:


> I see.


That's a drop down list. You're supposed to chose from the list and not type your answer in. I believe there's an option for driver.


----------



## Korona (Apr 6, 2020)

@SteveAvery
What did you entered for your last employer? 
It asks for ESIN, but I don't have ESIN of Uber.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Korona said:


> @SteveAvery
> What did you entered for your last employer?
> It asks for ESIN, but I don't have ESIN of Uber.


Here's another section of the forum where a Driver provides the answer:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/unemployment-assistance-for-rs-drivers.388820/#post-6043627


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The EIN number for Uber is 45-2647441


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

my process for unemployment was.. i applied march 28,got letter n mail april 6 for continue claim, asking about did i recieve work or decline work,asking about work search, and i just put it in the mail today april 7, waiting for my edd customer account number and praying and keeping the faith of me being approved!!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Korona said:


> @SteveAvery
> What did you entered for your last employer?
> It asks for ESIN, but I don't have ESIN of Uber.


UPDATE ON UNEMPLOYMENT INSURANCE FOR UBER/LYFT DRIVERS:

(1) As an Uber and/or Lyft driver, you should be able to receive unemployment insurance. Please click on this link to find out how to apply. https://www.edd.ca.gov/Unemployment/Filing_a_Claim.htm

Lyft: 
EIN 20-8809830
185 Berry St Suite 5000, SF CA 94017 Supervisor: Logan Green

Uber: 
EIN 45-2647441
1455 Market St, Suite 400, SF CA 94103 Supervisor: Dara Khosrowshahi

(2) In the event that you are denied or receive notice of a $0 award, then please fill out this form: https://form.jotform.com/200797704844160.
(3) Sign this petition: https://drivers-united.org/a/demand-coronavirus-relief-for-platform-workers

Finally, if you do not have health insurance, please apply for either MediCal (for individuals netting up to $17,237/year) or for a health insurance plan through Covered California (individuals making up to $49,960/year will get a subsidy). The time to apply for a health insurance plan through Covered California has been extended until June 2020.

If you have either MediCal or a Covered California plan, screening and testing for the Corona Virus will be free.


----------

